# Southern Skimmer pros/cons?



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

I've fished with a lot of guys in the Core Sound and they respect Southern Skimmers, just wondered what you experienced boaters had to say. I have no desire to go out into the ocean...just play around inshore with the family.

I am currently on a bit of a wild goose hunt trying to find a skiff to play around in the creeks/ICW of Cherry Grove and Ocean Isle.

I primarily flounder but I also have a family of five to cart around and enertain.

Does anyone have a SS that could offer me some advice? I'm looking at the 19 footer powered by a 90 yammy 2 stroke. Thoughts? Help? Arrows at my ballon? Buy new? Wait and search? These things are hard to find used. Seems to be a wealth of Carolina Skiffs about.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont no anything about southern skimmers but i would take a look at panga marine, they make a nice boat and u can get one cutsom for under 20


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*okay*

thanks....so you have one? It's a flat bottom boat I assume. I'll check 'em out.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im in the process of having one built for guideing this summer, its a semi v design but it is very stable and capable of carrying alot of weight and or ppl
defintly go for a four stroke u will save money in gas


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

it drafts about 9inches fully weighed down i believe


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

pangamarine.com
im talking about the niente guide model


----------

